# Shichimi Seared Ahi with Truffled Ginger-Shiso Vinaigrette



## ironchef (Aug 29, 2004)

This one is super easy to make. Go to an Asian Grocery store, Chinatown, or the Asian section of your local supermarket to find some of the ingredients on here.

*Shichimi Seared Ahi with Truffled Ginger-Shiso Vinaigrette and Pea Shoot and Mushroom Salad*

*Serves 4-6*

*Ingredients:*

*For the tuna*:
1.5 lbs. Sashimi Grade Yellowfin Tuna, cut into 1" thick blocks
2 Tbsp. Togarashi Shichimi (Japanese Chili Powder mix)
2 tsp. Kosher salt
2 Tbsp. Frying Oil

*For the salad*:
1 c. Pea Shoots, roots removed
1/2 c. Chervil
1/2 c. Maitake Mushrooms, seperated from the base
1/2 c. Bunashimeji Mushrooms, seperated from the base
1/4 c. Corn Shoots, roots removed
1 Large Vine Ripened Tomato, seeded and cut into 1/8" dice

*For the vinaigrette*:
3/4 c. Corn or Sunflower Oil
1 piece fresh Ginger, approx. 4" long, peeled and cut into thin slices
2 Tbsp. Truffle Oil
1/3 c. Rice Wine Vinegar
2 Tbsp. Mirin or Simple Syrup
2 Medium Shallots, roughly chopped
8 Shiso leaves
1 Tbsp. Fresh Lemon Juice
Kosher Salt and Pepper to taste

*Method:*

*For the Vinaigrette:*

In a mixing bowl or measuring cup, combine the Corn/Sunflower oil and ginger. Cover and let soak in the refrigerator for 24 hours, then remove ginger from the oil. In a food processor or blender, combine the vinegar, shallots, shiso, lemon juice, and mirin. Blend together while slowly adding in the ginger infused oil, until it is well emulsified. Add in the truffle oil and blend again. Season to taste with Kosher salt and pepper, and add more truffle oil if desired, and reserve.

*For the Ahi:*

Heat the frying oil in a heavy skillet or pan until smoking. Combine the shichimi and 2 tsp. of kosher salt, and lightly coat all four sides of the ahi blocks. Add the ahi to the hot pan, and quickly sear all four sides until blackened, about 30-40 seconds. Remove from pan and transfer to a cutting board. Using a VERY SHARP knife, slice the ahi blocks into 1/8"-1/4" slices.

*To Assemble:*

In a mixing bowl, combine the pea shoots, corn shoots, chervil, tomatoes, and mushrooms. Add some of the vinaigrette and toss until the salad components are evenly coated. Season to taste with more salt and pepper if needed. On individual plates or one large serving plate, place the salad in the middle of the dish. Arrange/stack the ahi slices either on top of, or around the salad. Drizzle the remaining vinaigrette on and around the ahi slices, and the plate.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for all the recipes iron chef!!!!  They sound great - just have to find some of the ingredients.


----------

